
CacheBrowser: Bypassing Chinese Censorship Without Proxies Using Cached Content [pdf] - rahimnathwani
https://people.cs.umass.edu/~amir/papers/CacheBrowser.pdf
======
rahimnathwani
Related to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10606806](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10606806)

Section 3.2.1 (results of their experiment loading 'forbidden' content from
outside-China Akamai servers) contains the interesting and surprising stuff.

------
teknologist
I'm curious about how the remote bootstrapper works. Is there a way to
determine which sites are served by CDN and obtain a list of that CDN's edge
servers without having a database in the first place?

